# Help Needed, How Do You Grow A Seed Mix Indoors?



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Tortoise Forum, what's up?

I have a new project that I'd like to start on & that is growing the Grazing Tortoise Seed Mix indoors for my hatching's. I don't have a clue on how to grow this indoors, gardening isn't my forte. Outdoors it was easy, rake, throw the seeds all over the place water. It was that easy, I'm sure this won't be as hard as I'm imagining, but if anyone could help me out I'd GREATLY appreciate it. The questions I'd like to have answered are:

*1.) What type of soil should be used for/recommended to grow this mix?*

*2.) What kind of tray would you use/recommended to grow this mix on? (Keep in mind these are for hatching's, I'm not trying to grow more then what they can't handle.)*

*3.) I assume natural sunlight by a window would do the job, for the seeds to sprout. By all means do I need some sort of lighting? How much exposure to sunlight if any is recommended?*

*4. How long till ready to be fed to my hatching's?*

Anyways, so far these are my biggest concerns. If anything else concerns me I'll update.

Thanks in advance,
-Ralph


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's what I do:

I use a Rubbermaid tray with pebbles on the bottom for drainage (you can use any kind of container but it needs some drainage so the water can be absorbed by the plants and soil). I sow the seeds and water till the soil is damp, not soggy. You will need to keep the seeds moist so water lightly every day. I set the container on backporch every day for a few hours, but you can grow them inside if you get enough light on them. After a few days you should see sprouts, after ten days you should see small weeds, after about 6-8 weeks, you should have lush weeds that you can "top" to feed your hatchlings. You can also transplant them into the ground, keep it watered (not drenched) until they root into the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2009)

Or, if your tortoise habitat is big enough, you can plant two small kitty litter pans (using Katesgoey's method). When they are growing well, put one pan in the habitat, sunk down into the substrate so he doesn't have to climb to get into it. When he has messed that one up a bit, rescue it and replace it with the other. You can keep going back and forth with the pans until they're too badly messed up to use any more.

But the thing is, its hard to keep outdoor plants alive indoors. They usually grow long and leggy because there just isn't enough light indoors.

Yvonne


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions you two. What soil do you guys recommend using?


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 29, 2009)

I use an organic topsoil, one with no chemical fertilizers....can't remember the brand, got it at Home Depot mixed with some of the coconut coir I use in the tortoise enclosure. You can just use the coir too - I've done that before, but I found I had to keep it watered more frequently.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 29, 2009)

Miracle Gro markets an organic topsoil that contains no chemicals, just a natural fertilizer (poultry waste). Light brown bag. I forget the size of the bag but it's around $7-8 per bag. Sold at Home Depot & Lowe's. 
Check out the "Enclosures" section, my post "my favorite substrates". I use it as a mix for substrate, along with sand and coconut coir (Eco-Earth version). Rather than throw the used substrate out we use it for houseplants and till it in the garden outdoors. Should work great for starting seedlings and growing indoors too.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 29, 2009)

I GREATLY appreciate your guys help & I think it's time to put this information to use, thanks.


----------

